# Mali



## mikayla (Aug 31, 2009)

Mali has come from a lovely home where her owners work full time. They fell they are not giving Mali the time and attention she needs so have asked us to rehome their lovley girl. She has been living with 4 children, one of whom is a toddler. She is a gentle, loving dog who needs to gain confidence. She is scared of traffic bit otherwise perfect.

She has slept in a bed in the utility room but is now sharing the sofa with my gang. She is vaccinated and was spayed last week.

Mali


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Mali is indeed beautiful! What part of the country are you in?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a lovely, lovely girl. Congratulations on adopting her, and welcome to the board!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is a pretty girl. Are you giving her a permanent home? If so...congratulations and welcome to the forum.


----------



## mikayla (Aug 31, 2009)

hey sorry may be i put this post in the worng part Mali is l;ooking for a home


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad you have joined us and hopefully someone on the board would be interested in her. Good luck in your search.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She's gorgeous and looks like a sweetheart. Where are you located? I'm sure someone will want her.


----------



## mikayla (Aug 31, 2009)

Rehomed..............


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*mIKAYLA*

Mikayla

Mali is beautiful and so glad she found a home already.
What are the people like who adopted her.


----------

